# FUSION RAZOR NOT FOR SALE!!!!!!



## 65GTMustang (Aug 9, 2011)

THIS IS HERE JUST TO LOOK AT AND REQUEST COMMENTS ON THE PIECE
IT IS NOT FOR SALE
PLEASE DO NOT REMOVE!!!!!!!
 
My previous tread was deleted - It was simply posted to show people my latest razor that I made
 
I welcome any comments 
*BUT PLEASE DO NOT ASK ANYTHING ABOUT* 
How much it cost me
Is it for Sale?
If it is for sale how much
ETC.........
 
Just trying to share?



  Pictures are a little dusty - I took them as teh item came directly from the shop before having time to clean it up for detail photos


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 9, 2011)

not too shabby! lol

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## SLICKYINC (Aug 9, 2011)

Thats nice, tell a little about it.


----------



## johnnycnc (Aug 9, 2011)

Looks very nice 
What's the material?


----------



## thewishman (Aug 9, 2011)

Looking good. That has a nice long handle - is it for chin whiskers or for legs? With a sapphire, I'm guessing legs.


----------



## sbell111 (Aug 10, 2011)

Where did you get the head?  Did you have it made?  Alter a 'gillette' head?


----------



## 65GTMustang (Aug 10, 2011)

I made a mold to be sent off to be cast in the different materials
I started with Silver heads
This one pictured is Stainless Steel
My newest design is made from bronze - they are being powder coated in four different colors as a test trial.


----------



## 65GTMustang (Aug 11, 2011)

The handle is Cobaltium M3 - I set a genuine faceted black sapphire in the butt end of the handle.
The only parts missing are the attachment pieces for the head of the razor.
 
Perhaps the person that is getting the fine upscale razor will post better pictures of it once it has been delivered?????


----------



## clapiana (Aug 11, 2011)

wow this is the 1st one i have seen which wasnt a hack of one off the shelf....looks pretty nice.


----------



## 65GTMustang (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you,
I started by hacking up the retail type - Those are the kind the only other turner I know that makes fusion razors does,  He has developed some type of Ferrell component that fits into the head of a cut off handle - They look nice and certainly cost less to make.  Of course I prefer my method over that one...lol
I developed the entire head to be a simply one piece fit.  The back sides of my heads are filled smooth so you don't have that little rubber tab that says Gillette on it.  I think that makes it a lot more unique.
Thanks for the comments


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 11, 2011)

65GTMustang said:


> Perhaps the person that is getting the fine upscale razor will post better pictures of it once it has been delivered?????


 
Perhaps!!!:biggrin:


----------



## D.Oliver (Aug 11, 2011)

thewishman said:


> Looking good. That has a nice long handle - is it for chin whiskers or for legs? With a sapphire, I'm guessing legs.


 
I didn't know Seamus was a competitive swimmer!


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 11, 2011)

D.Oliver said:


> thewishman said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good. That has a nice long handle - is it for chin whiskers or for legs? With a sapphire, I'm guessing legs.
> ...


 
HEY, dont hate! LOL,  just getting in touch with my feminine side


----------



## D.Oliver (Aug 12, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> D.Oliver said:
> 
> 
> > thewishman said:
> ...


 

I knew it.  I had a feeling all along that this pen was going in your personal collection.  It might even be your daily writer.:laugh:


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 12, 2011)

D.Oliver;1266722 
I knew it. I had a feeling all along that this pen was going in your personal collection. It might even be your daily writer :laugh:[/quote said:
			
		

> LMAO! Actually, the wife snatched it up before i could finish taking pictures for the contest.:frown:


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 12, 2011)

Just call me "old fashioned", but getting shot with a PINK BULLIT is humiliating!


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 12, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> Just call me "old fashioned", but getting shot with a PINK BULLIT is humiliating!


 

Now thats funny! I dont care who ya are!:rotfl:


----------



## 65GTMustang (Aug 12, 2011)

Shot by a Pink Bullet - LOVE IT!!!! LOL
In Seamus defense the razor is shaped long and turned to make for an ergonomic fit.
I figured anything to help those old arthritic hands would help to improve his turning…LOL
The jewel in the back is a* BLACK* Sapphire I guess I should have used a Pink Quartz to match his cute pink bullet pen....LOL
ALL KIDDING ASIDE!
There is one thing Seamus can say that trumps everything else.
“I have a one of a kind Stainless Steel FUSION Razor from Kevin Brown!!!!”
LOL


----------



## sbell111 (Aug 12, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> Just call me "old fashioned", but getting shot with a PINK BULLIT is humiliating!


Getting shot with the regular kind isn't so great, either.


----------



## Woodlvr (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey Seamus- "HEY, don't hate! LOL,  just getting in touch with my feminine side"  - This is TMI-(too much info) :biggrin:  It is a beautiful razor. My only grandson loves pink, but he has three older sisters. :biggrin:


----------

